# 19 Female Rescue Rats looking for homes



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

We currently still have 19 does of various ages from the remainder of the 187+ i took on from a breeder who could not complete daily care of them due to ill health and a few others which have come into rescue in the last few months.

All are friendly and curious, some are still skitty when picked up and will squeak, but im not really that surprised considering most hadnt been handled at all in their lives.
A few have old nasal scarring, but this does not have an impact on their current health at all.

5 agouti does - varying ages from 6-18 months
1 black eyed siamese - around 5/6 months old
1 red eyed siamese rex - 4-ish months old
2 black berkshires - around a year old
2 cinnamon - around 5 months old
1 black - 7/8 months old
2 black hooded - around a year old, 1 is Double Rex
3 pew dumbo kittens/youngsters
1 black rex kitten 7.5 weeks old

A questionnaire and contract will be required to adopt rats, but dont let that put you off, its not the spanish inquisition 
Transport could probably be arranged also, please PM me for more information and pictures of these rats.


































































Laura.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Still looking for homes.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

still looking.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you get my PM? But I don't suppose you rehome as far away as Norfolk


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Did you get my PM? But I don't suppose you rehome as far away as Norfolk


Hiya,

nope i didnt, when did you send it?

Distance isnt an issue, as rat trains are often doable


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Hiya,
> 
> nope i didnt, when did you send it?
> 
> Distance isnt an issue, as rat trains are often doable


It was a few weeks ago. I spoke with my OH but he's said no as we've recently taken on 2 fosters & they'll be with us for the foreseeable future. Good luck rehoming these girls though


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i'm extremely tempted as my two rats seem sad after losing their sister  I think i am way too far away tho...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I commented on your other post about fostering 3 boys and can offer a home for a couple of these too.

I'd love the double rex and the black rex or an agouti.

Let me know if they are available and if you would like me to foster/adopt the boys too.


----------

